# ** Official ** Ratty Rendezvous Gift Thread



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

The OFFICIAL Ratty Rendezvous Gift Photo Thread!!!!!

Please keep chat to a minimum. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you Phantom!!! As you can see my rat Rumpelstiltskin is modeling them lol. It's a tube and bunk bed hammock
.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Yay! I'm so glad they arrived today! =P


----------



## Stefni (Aug 10, 2013)

Beautiful!! Wot awesome fabric!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daniellenk1231 (Aug 11, 2013)

Double pocket hammock 














I also got a box hammock but I haven't seen them in it yet
Thanks chuck, I love them!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

These all look so good!!! I'm so ashamed of Mir 😞


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Awww no worries cassieb, when I first started sowing hammocks it didn't work out so well either. XD
It took me several months and some lessons from my Mom on how to properly use a sowing machine to really get the hang of it. My first set of girls used to tear up all of the imperfections in my first hammocks which taught me how to sow better and cover up all my threads and imperfect seams later on. Rats make such funny critics when it comes to hand made things.=P


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

I am so happy to see they arrived and that your rats like the pocket hammock. It's okay if they don 't like the box hammock. My rats are so picky about what they like to hang out in, so I wanted to send a couple different things.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stefni (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm not that great at sowing either, I don't have a sowing machine so I make everything literally by hand sowing, takes so long and I'm no pro 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I also have to sew everything by hand so it takes a few hours for each hammock. I do make hammocks pretty often thought as I don't mind sewing while watching TV or while the rats are out.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Woot! My present arrived today! =P
I want to get a picture of it in better lighting tomorrow because the colors will probably show better, but I just wanted to say it arrived so that the person who had me can sleep in peace tonight knowing that their package arrived. =D


----------



## Daniellenk1231 (Aug 11, 2013)

Oh hey phantom I had you! I'm glad it arrived so quickly. I can't wait to see it in your cage!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CJMoore (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh my goodness, we love our gifts! Here are some pictures. Kitty has been playing on the new tube all morning. The other house is new to them so they haven't gone in much, but they will . Thank you!!!!!!!! We love the colors you chose too


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Even if our December swap has this many, I think were set. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

CJMoore said:


> Oh my goodness, we love our gifts! Here are some pictures. Kitty has been playing on the new tube all morning. The other house is new to them so they haven't gone in much, but they will . Thank you!!!!!!!! We love the colors you chose too


You got it!!!!!!! I sowed it all by hand and stabbed myself a lot lol I'm do happy they like it!!! Next time I will use a lot more fabric, totally underestimated how small or would be after folding it up like that 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

My box arrived today! The hammock is beautiful and I'm excited to have my rats try a rope ladder. I'll post pictures tomorrow. Thank you


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CJMoore (Jul 30, 2013)

cassieb said:


> You got it!!!!!!! I sowed it all by hand and stabbed myself a lot lol I'm do happy they like it!!! Next time I will use a lot more fabric, totally underestimated how small or would be after folding it up like that Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think they are both the perfect size. I found all three rats in the tube, and they seemed quite comfortable!


----------



## CJMoore (Jul 30, 2013)

Chuck said:


> My box arrived today! The hammock is beautiful and I'm excited to have my rats try a rope ladder. I'll post pictures tomorrow. Thank youSent from Petguide.com Free App


The rope ladder was extra, some people say their rats don't like them. If you put the snacks in the rungs they might give it a try. If nothing else they can chew on it . Glad you like the hammock. My daughter used the one I made for her as a rat wall hanging.


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you so much texasrattie!!! I love the fabric and once I get stuff to hang it up with I know the boys will love it too!!!!!! <33333 















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Glad you like it!! Yes I totally forgot to add hangers lol paper clips work


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I just hung the honey comb hammock in their cage today because I wanted to wait until I cleaned the cage. Pastoolio's very snug on the top level. The hammock itself is pretty big, so once I get the Ferret Nation all set up it should look perfect in there. It also matches my current cage liners. Thank you again! =P


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

This is the beautiful hammock I got from CJMoore. I hung it in the cage but haven't been able to get a shot if them when they climb it to it. I live the quilting!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CJMoore (Jul 30, 2013)

I am glad you like it, i had a lot of fun making it. The one we used as a wall hanging is actually fun for the rats. They climb on the wall and hang out behind it.


----------



## Stefni (Aug 10, 2013)

Collected my parcel today 
Thanks anonymous!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stefni (Aug 10, 2013)

I meant anonymouse  #predictive text:sly:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daniellenk1231 (Aug 11, 2013)

I got a picture of the other hammock I got. They started using it after I moved it around to a better location. 
Here it is. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm glad they decided they like it. My rats fill their box hammock with fleece scraps and burrow under the pile. When I walk in the room the pile will shift and little heads will poke over the sides, it's adorable.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

CJ, did you get your gift yet? Double checking because you never know with college mail unfortunately.


----------



## CJMoore (Jul 30, 2013)

I did get it, but I haven't seen it yet because at am not home  I"ll post picture as soon As I return.


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

That's okay! I just wanted to make sure it finally got to you


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

How're they liking their presents, CJ?


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

This is a nice thread to see, rat owners being nice to each other in our mutual love of our rat overlords. ^_^ It's almost like a secret santa (but without the secret part, obviously, lol.)


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

There is supposed to be a Christmas swap if you want to join in. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

